
Court Finds Sheriff’s Raid to Find Blogger Who Criticized Him Unconstitutional - headShrinker
https://theintercept.com/2016/08/26/sheriffs-raid-to-find-blogger-who-criticized-him-was-unconstitutional-court-rules/
======
infogulch
I'm surprised that the original warrants were signed in the first place.

And who the hell approved a raid? What happened to two police officers
knocking on your door? Why are all suspects considered felons (the only
offense class I can conceive of that could deserve a raid) for the purpose of
serving a warrant? Do police pay for damages in cases where a raid is
excessive force?

~~~
finid
> I'm surprised that the original warrants were signed in the first place.

No, no surprise there.

Cops/Sheriffs are not the only corrupt arm of the criminal justice system. The
whole system is messed up.

~~~
S_Daedalus
It's a lot easier to get rid of a cop or a sheriff, than a judge too; no shock
that the rot really sets in on the bench. Then, there's the reality that many
judges are political appointees.

------
sandworm101
Unconstitutional, but I would rather them have declared it outright illegal.
Unconstitutional means the evidence gathered cannot/probably will not be used
in the case against the blogger. It means that the inevitable civil rights
complaint will have more teeth. But the people who did the raid are not in
handcuffs. The court is not identifying a criminal act, nor really is that
their role.

The FBI, state, or some other higher agency will have to investigate at their
leisure, if they even want to get involved. Such decisions have consequences
in an election year. I would rather allow judges to initiate prosecutions, or
at least have them force the prosecution's hand where the wrongdoing of law
enforcement is so obvious.

------
finid
> On August 15, Larpenter was supposed to be honored for his service to the
> community by being inducted into the Louisiana Justice Hall of Fame.

That says it all!

and this one instance is the only one we know of that Larpenter overstepped
the bounds of his authority.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Note that he's still scheduled to get the award. It was rescheduled due to
flooding.

------
cdevs
I wish it was the neighbor using their wifi because it was a wep based setup
and that's the ip AT&T gave so they raid and screw up the wrong guys house.
But one side it happens all the time.

Seems like more questions should be asked during this whole thing. I want a
warrant for a ip of a Facebook user / why ? / because he said mean things
about me./ oh he's not a real threat and didn't really break the law...no.

------
jroseattle
Sunshine, light, and visibility -- one of the best disinfectants out there.

~~~
gaur
Autoclaving is said to be the best of disinfectants; warrantless wiretapping
the most efficient policeman.

------
RubyPinch
All great and dandy, but I can't help to think what the continued fallout is
going to be.

If someone is willing to smash your door down because you called them out on
their dealings or perceived dealings, then that person is a threat to your
safety.

------
charonn0
> On August 15, Larpenter was supposed to be honored for his service to the
> community by being inducted into the Louisiana Justice Hall of Fame. The
> ceremony was rescheduled because of flooding.

Makes me wonder what the criteria are.

~~~
sverige
It's Louisiana. No surprise. [1]

From Huey Long to Ray Nagin, and now this guy, there is a lot of filler
material in between to help anyone grasp what corruption in public officials
looks like.

[1] [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2412634/Louisiana-
to...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2412634/Louisiana-tops-list-
countrys-corrupt.html)

